# BlueLacee's Journal



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Be prepared for the worst and most shocking things to ever hit your eyeballs. I'll be transphering some stuff over from another thread that sort of became a journal to this thread, and he original date of the post will be at the top. Don't say I didn't warn you...

Also, many things are explained later and many questions answered, so please be aware of this before replying to something.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

12-7-2013

Ok so prepare your self. About 7ish months ago, I was at PetCo getting meds for my dog and I happened to wak by the betta section. This little baby betta blob of blue was just sitting all alone and sickly and gave me that look that melts your heart, the container was "let store dirty". I am a huge animal lover (compleatly in my blood) and convinced my parent to let me get him/her. Me parents are divorced and I struggled a lot with my dad (lots of stuff I don't want to get into, but all you need to know is a whole lot of officails later, I am only living with my mom). 

So, I did reaserch online and my rescue was doi pretty well. Then it switched to living only so my mom and I had to leave my betta behind (as my dad is a phycopath, literally). But now I'm really concered about him/ her and am trying to get my brother to bring my fish to me. 

There are a few problems:
A. I haven't seen he fish in about 3 months and don't know how he/she is looking, my brother says the fish is alive but the tank hasn't been cleaned (I can't get my brother to clean it and my dad wouldn't clean it for the world).
B. My moms house is cold (we heat it using a wood stove that goes out during the day). This wasn't a problem at my dads because he loves the hot weather and it was always around 80*f. 
C. I need to get a better tank because it was a "I need to get this fish out of here now, grab the nearest one and go"
D. Do I need a filter? Or can I just clean it often, I've herd conflicting things
E. I live 2 hr away from the nearest pet shop so I have to wait to get stuff, plus I am poor and don't start my job for another two weeks, about when we will be going back for food shopping. 
F. Supposedly my brother feeds the fish, as well as his when he is there but the weeks he isn't there I don't know. 

I know I need to get the fish out of there but I know I'm not the best prepared for it. HELP!!!!!!!!

EDIT: I know how terrible this is, but remember I couldn't do anything about this and was not in a good space at all. Last time I had been there I was so stressed my organs were shutting down. There has been a lot of really bad stuff between us (one of the more prominent being him saying and I quote "If that horse had kicked your mother in the head we wouldn't have all these problems."). I know, but that's not the worst of it. Just keep this in mind and try not to judge to much.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

12-29-2013

My dad is being a pain and is being difficult about agreeing. He says that it is to hard for him to do. All he has to do is preheat the car, which he dose anyway. My brother will do the rest. Working on him, then I just have to bring my money to the city (which is 1.5 hr away that we go to every two weeks to shop. My town doesn't have any fish stuff) and then I can bring my baby home. 

My brother sent me a pic of the tank (I swear he is hearing challenged. I have been asking him to bring my fish for over half a year and he keeps saying he forgot and I clearly stated a picture of the FISH sent to my EMAIL. What he proceed to do? Send pic of the tank to my phone). Anyway , the tank was about half full and green with no fishy to be seen. I made him clean it.

EDIT: he says he cleaned it but I know it will still be in terrible condition.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

1-2-2014

Still nothing, I hate my so called "dad". He is a pain, control freak, and (for those who are younger) a wild donkey. He still won't agree, I was thinking and I remembered something that I feel so stupid for not remembering before . My brother also got a baby betta at the same time, and I know that his is not taken care of. The only reason his tank got cleaned is when I made my brother do it, or I cleaned it. I'm going to see if I can get him added to the plan (they will be housed in separate jars for transport). Also, DOSE ANY ONE KNOW WHAT I CAN SAY TO MY BROTHER TO GET HIM TO BRING ME THE FISH!!!!!!

EDIT: my brothers betta will not be coming to me, and there is no chance of that ever happening. I know, it's sad.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

1-31-2014

Ugg!!! so pissed right now. My "dad" is being a butt, and wont give me the fish!!! my brother is a butt and wont take a picture!!! its really annoying me because I feel bad for the fish, but I really need give up all connections to my "dad" for my health.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

2-8-2014

I know, but I feel bad because when I got him/her, I promised to take care of him/her by taking him/her home. I feel like I have to go back on that promise, and I have a lack of ability to stand any animal suffering. Hopefully the weather will warm up soon so I can get someone else to pour my love into.

EDIT: this is also a power card that HE uses, and everyone else sees it as a little fish and only I see what is under the tip of the ice burg. He has done this before with other things I care about and it is just sick. He is a sick twisted person who has masks that he hides behind. The only reason I am getting the fish back is because of amazing people who aren't tricked by his masks (more details in later posts)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

3-31-2014

GAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! I hate... Him. It has been over half a year, my brother still wont give pictures (although he feeds the fish when there and cleans the tank if I make/perswade him to). But... Him, has entered into this terrible "I will now make you feel guilty and buy your love" so... He giving back my bike and MAYBE the most important thing in the world, MY POOR FISH!!! But I don't want to accept anything from him (and have a mental break down at the thought of even seeing him on the street) and... He likes to hold things in limbo to twist and controle you, but I really need to rescuce this fish... again... and feel guilty about doing it and not doing it. GAAAAAAA!!!!! Hopefully when my brother gets done with lacross I will get a picture. I am horrified to even imagin what things look like. Im dreading it, but really want to know, and then will yell at him for all the things he is doing wrong!!! GAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

4-4-2014

GAAA!!!!!!! So I had a deep conversation with my stepdad (who is one of the most amazing people in the word and I wish I was related) and the main lesson is "Remember that the world is round. If you cannot get somewhere one way, you can always walk away, go around the world and you will get back where you want to go." So because... He is being the most horrible person in the world (using a helpless life as a bargening chip) and is not giving me the fish. It pains me to do this, but I have to turn around and walk away from it, but the world is round, so Ill get where im going eventally. I have to first look after my self and separate myself from the situation, before the fish even has a chance. I hate this.

EDIT: my stepdad is truly the most amazing person in the entire world and has been there for me through the roughest times. I'm compleatly comfortable with him and feel safe with him. He also had an abusive childhood so he knows exactly what I'm going through (well, not exactly, but...)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

5-8-2014

I'M SOOOOO EXITED RIGHT NOW!!!!! I KNOW HE IS ONLY PLAYING NICE FOR THE COURT BUT STILL.... I GET MY FISH AND I OFFICIALLY LOVE SOCIAL WORKER #4!!! I AM GOING TO THE CITY TOMARROW AFTER SCHOOL TO GET EVERYTHING AND THEN FISHIE COMES HOME ON TUESDAY!!!!!! OMG CAN MY LIFE GET ANY BETTER?!?!?!?!? I'M SOOOO EXITED!!!! I have to have my mom go to the bank and get some money for me because I'm in school for that day so how much should I tell her to get? I'm looking for 2-5g, heater, silk plants, conditioner, gravel, hides, food, ext... Pretty much how much does it cost to set up a 2-5g from scratch?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

All posts from here on are current and now back ground information... Let it begin...

And shopping is done. I got the 5g Tera kit, 2 anacharis, gravel, omega one, stress coat, aqua salt, a heater, stick on thermometer, and water conditioner (cannot remember the brand right now). I will be putting the huge rock garden at my house to use, my family has a problem with rocks, and will be testing them with vinegar and then making my own decor. Thanks for all your help, but ooof, it's expensive where I live. Over $100, and my mom had to help me out, but it's ok because I've been landscaping with her company for free (then again it's her and my dad (tequnically step dad but I love him like a dad I never had)). I will be setting it up tomarrow, but it's so exiting!!!!  

I barely got out without another betta, but there were some beauties at petco (and I don't know how to upload pictures, but they are terribly anyway.). They don't sell babies anymore, thank god. There were a ton in, and some were on shelves where they could see each other while others were in their little divided sections. I took the info pan felts, ripped them in half and blocked them from their neibors. 

I did go to walmart (I had a gift card which took a large chunk out of the tank cost) and their bettas were all so sad. Tinny, like runts, and the water was so bad that you would not see any color but different shades of blue. I feel so bad for them.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, that's Walmart for you. I can't wait to see your fish!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Me neither, also two questions. 

A. I've been hearing all sorts of things about what temp to keep the anacharis at. Some say anything above 75*f is to hot. Will it be ok in my betta tank?

B. can I rinse and clean some of the old gravel and mix it in with the new gravel, or more, will the good bacteria transpher?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

If 75 degrees is too hot for those, you shouldn't keep them with a betta because my minimum for bettas is 76.

You can mix it, I'm not sure if it will transfer as I'm unexperienced with cycles. I don't think it would though since I believe it's in the filters too.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Subscribed! Sorry, I'm not really experienced enough in cycles to help.  However, if I remember correctly, some bacteria does grow on other surfaces beyond what's in the filter. I would imagine gravel counts, unless it's possible for it to be too deep. Cleaning it may wash away the bacteria though, I think. Also, I have no idea if whatever bacteria on the old gravel would be enough to help at all. That's my thoughts, but again, I may be totally wrong.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes but MOST of the bacteria grows in the filter. It is in the gravel too, but it is mostly in the filter, but I'd just recycle the tank.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> Me neither, also two questions.
> 
> A. I've been hearing all sorts of things about what temp to keep the anacharis at. Some say anything above 75*f is to hot. Will it be ok in my betta tank?
> 
> B. can I rinse and clean some of the old gravel and mix it in with the new gravel, or more, will the good bacteria transpher?


I have Anacharis at 78 and it seems to be fine.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> If 75 degrees is too hot for those, you shouldn't keep them with a betta because my minimum for bettas is 76.
> 
> You can mix it, I'm not sure if it will transfer as I'm unexperienced with cycles. I don't think it would though since I believe it's in the filters too.


That's just what some websites are saying, others say that it's ok and their max is over 82


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, I'm inexperienced with those, I was basing it off of the temperature she gave me. If they can live in the high 70s then yes, they should be fine.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Gaaa, this is frustration, I just red on one aquarium website it cannot go above 75* and then a minute latter that it thrives into the hight 80*s. But based on the majority of what I have found and other people who have it in their tanks on this forum, I think it will be ok


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm subscribing! When are you going to get him/her?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Tuesday, and I will be home around 6:30 mountain standard time. I'm actually setting up the tank right now as I type this, as it fills wih hot water for a no soap scrub. I'll take pictures Tomarrow, which is when I'm adding the anacharis.

Also, a quick question about official Finnish (not altered in anyway) breyer horses, Cn they go into tanks?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hm, well I have a _huge_ breyer collection and have experience with those. They're hand painted, meaning they have paint which can chip and kill your fish. I wouldn't put them in my tank.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks. My tank is done (minus the anacharis, which has to wait for everything to off gas, and decor, which I'm about to start making).

Anyone know how to add picture from an iPad mini to this?


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm excited for you! I always like setting up new tanks!
&
Hmm, i'm not sure. Could you try signing in here and posting it on your ipad?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I tried but I couldn't get it to work, I will do more reaserching later


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Usually what I do is send the pictures to my email and then download them to my computer. It takes a few minutes, but if you're only doing a few photos it shouldn't take that long.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

ok, let me know if this works. The first two are two boys that I almost brought home, along with a dozen others, but they are the only ones that came out semi ok. My phone camera sucks, and btw, its not a I phone. The last was taken with my ipad, and is the tank, although it is not finished at all. I need larger rocks and to add my plants (which will be tomarrow followed by another photo. The temp in the tank right now is about 80* (based off little stick on thermometer which is not green, but it is more green on the blue side so more towards 78*)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

and it wouldn't attach the pic of the tank, so here you go. Silly bettafish.com says uploading pictures taken originally on my iPad is hard.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear about how rough you've had it, but I'm glad you're getting your fish back and that your step-dad is so awesome!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you, and yes he is AWSOME!!!!!! I'm planting my anacharis soon, and want to know where I should put it first (look wise, eventually it will be everywhere). On the right hand side of the river in a forest, or hiding the heater


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I would put it on the right side, as it grows it'll make the filter flow calmer for your betta.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And the anachris is in. Hopefully we go rock hunting soon so I clean those up and put them in (I couldn't find anything bigger than the river bed ones). With out further ado, my tank. Let my know if you see any potential problems, also, the floating stuff keeps migrating to my filter, do i need to chill the filter down?


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

We posted at the same time lol. 
And if you can make the filter slower, that would be better for your betta.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, I know this is a duplicate, but I'm trying to see if I can get the pictures right ways up.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Nope, not right side up. lol


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I Know, but then on other threads the sam picture is right side up without anything changed. I give up


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

xD So when are you getting your fishy? c:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Tuesday. I will be home at roughly 630 mt. Standard time and have quick chores to do while he/she is temp acclimating. I know I will deffinatly have to do a super slow water chem acclimation because the tank he/she is in right now HAS to be terrible. I'll post pictures along the way


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see him/her! I've been kind of anxious to see him/her all week hehe xD.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha, you and me both. It's going to be quite a shock for him/her. 

It will be a change from a 1g that is hardly every cleaned, is topped off with water once in a while, fed when my brother is there, no heater, no filter, and just a plastic plant and rock (which he/she flared at every morning, it was like a morning ritual) to...

A 5g with really plants, a filter, and heater (which so far is maintaining a perfect 78*) fed twice a day, cleaned every week, and lots of rocks to play in


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I can't wait! C: Almost there. Then you and your betta can finally live your lives the way you want to. I think. xD


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Hopefully, we just have to make it through the final show down in June.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Good luck to you and your household!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks I'll need it


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll pray for you, which is something I don't normally do .


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks...

And my brother is being a mini Him. Gaaa!!!! I'm just so frustrate with all of this. My brother is doing the "no I don't have to bring it. It's not my problem." Thing. And it's funny because social worker 4 texted me and said that I got the fish and my brother was bringing it next time he comes back (Tuesday). I'm so done with this, and I hate my brother because he is being a Him and is bringing back all sorts of terrible memories. But my mom is involved now (threatening to go get the fish if my brother cannot do it, which is like boiling live puppies to Him.). gaaaa, I'm just so done with it all


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

It'll work out Blue, it's almost over, push through it.  he'll give in eventually.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Esp when the po-po show up to get your fish!!! 

Probably won't get that far, but it's a great mental image...


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah well you have your mom and a social worker on your side so he's going to give in I bet xD.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

One more day!! :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Hana, I wish the police would do something, He deserves it, but they suck. I ran away because he said and I quote "I'm going to smack you across the face" and then pushed me down the stairs (I was brushing my teeth late, but that's no excuse and it was only about midnight) and they tracked me down, bought into his masks and back I went... THE EXACT SAME DAY!!!!! 

So, my brother has wised up and is being nice, expet He is being a pain and will not let the fish stay at his office during the day when I'm at school. There is an awsome teacure that I may be able to ask if it can stay on their class room for the day, but still. The weather is also being... Well, horrid. So much for spring, there is snow and the winter jackets are back out, so I'm worried about transporting my baby. Would it be ok if I kept it under my layers (using my body heat as a temporary heater) during transport from school-bus-library-bus-home?

I can hardly wait though, I'm determined to get this fish home NOTHING CAN STOP ME!!! Anyway, I'm off to test/clean large rocks (I know, I got some today it the spitting cold weather). I'll be checking in here and there. I cannot wait!!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, my heater is rocking. It's at a solid 78* right now


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Everything will work out, half a day! C: Your teacher must be awesome, I had a teacher who kept an HM in a gorgeous planted tank in the classroom this year, she took better care of it than most people do and she really loved him hehe she was a betta person. Sadly she had to quit because she gave birth to a baby that apparently had some problems :C. I miss her. </3


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, so the decor IN the tank is all done (minus planting that will take a while). These rocks have passed all tests and are arranged very solidly. I cannot get them to wiggle. The second picture is a background to hide the mess of cords. It still needs color, but other than that.

Also, fish. I will be getting her/him around 8 am mt standard time. He/she will spend the day at school and will be very carefully be transported. I'm deffinatly dressing warm Tomarrow.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And that ones upside down again, and it wouldn't let me post multiple pictures from my iPad, so here you go. It's also upside down


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, I will be TRYING to take a picture of her/him when I get him. No guaranties, as it will be with my phone camera, which we all know sucks


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't wait! I'm anxious to see him/her.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

You and me both. I will probably be running down there every switching period. Also, any one have a great sickness thread that I can see that says most common illnesses so I can check it?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73332


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you so much, you are a truly amazing person and have helped me so much. I don't know how I can thank you enough.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome and thank you! xD You're truly a hero for going through all this trouble for your fish and having to put up with everyone's crap. You deserved the help truly. c: <3


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

So excited! ^_^ I'm hoping everything goes well! I also second what Bailmint said above!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, two hours!!!!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Half an hour ! Squee!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

YAY!!! I got my fish. It's in a mason jar at school. He/she is so cute, and I cannot wait to get home


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations! I am so excited for you and your betta! ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yay! So glad that you and your betta have been reunited!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

you and me both... About a minute before I can run down and see it again...

any ideas if its a boy or a girl


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

How old is he/she?
I'm so happy for you! I bet he/she will color up so much more now that she is going to be properly taken care of! :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

If I remember correctly, he/she is approaching the year mark, but stunt hormones may be involved. Im really happy to, I cannot wait to get him/her home to his/her new 5g. He/she is already darting around his/her jar exploring, so I cannot wait till he/she's in the tank. Aclimation may not be as long as I thought, because the condition in the jar is better than I was imagining its tank would be like. 

Also, any ideas of what tail type?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

from the photo she looks like female veiltail. so cute!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

thanks, I cannot wait to get home. Ill deffinaly be posting more pictures


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

If he/she is almost one,I would guess it's a she.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks. Color? I know she is stressed but still...


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Once you get a better photo I can probably tell. lol


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh! I just got back from school. She's a female, not sure if she's a veiltail though.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

ok, will post better photos when I get home


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And we are acclimating in the tank. She's silly


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

No now, I'll get even up as soon as I can get better ones. The ones from her jar are worse than my phone, but she is sassy and cannot wait to explore


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

It's okay, I'll study the other pic a bit more to see if I can identify her tail type.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Actually yes she is a veiltail, my apologies.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

It's ok, I'll love her no matter what. But man, she is sassy


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

MMmmmmm gurl you best get over here and feed me!!! *snap snap snap*


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And she's in!!! She is so cute, zooming everywhere. I do wish that a little less water from the jar had gone in the tank, but ever since I've had her we've had this problem. There was also a short photo shoot and a feeding, and man can she eat. Internet sucks right now and it's late so I'll try one more time to upload some pictures, but they'll be up tomarrow


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Look at her


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She loves her forest


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She is gorgeous, and sassy. She has finally crossed the river, but is sticking close to the tank sides. But man, if she is this sassy now, imagin how sassy she'll be when she feels good. She ate like a pig who hasn't eaten in a while (which is probibly true). I cannot wait until Tomarrow to get more pictures . Night


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

My heart is so warmed by this. <3


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

She's already coloring up, what an improvement!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay for her! ^_^ Keep us updated, please!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm so exited, I cannot wait to see her Tomarrow, and don't worry, I'll deffinatly keep you guys updated


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And more pictures. She's starting to color up a little and is really SASSY


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She is so cute. You can only see her color directly under the light, or she looks black and brown, which is still gorgous


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I wish I could get a good picture of her in the center of the tank with the light. She has a black and blue/green body and fins that fade from red/brown to bright blue tips. Her pectorals are clear with iridescent blue just on the tips of e top few rays. She is gorgeous, sassy, and love able. 

Can you tell how sassy she is by my excessive used of the word?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

A VT, yup.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Does she have a name yet? Perhaps it should be Sassy!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Wb Sinje or Singe? < not sure how to spell it, I think it's the second one xD.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Singe, like burn?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

nope, Im waiting for her personality to get stronger, but probably along the lines of Sassy, because man... can you see the sassiness radiating from the pictures


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

^ Yup like burn

And okie that's fine. xD


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

im open to name sugestions though, and question of the day...

at school we are doing free projects with clay. We glaze with Amaco Led free liquid glaze. F series. It says that it is safe on dish ware. Does anyone know this brand or know if it is safe for tanks?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> im open to name sugestions though, and question of the day...
> 
> at school we are doing free projects with clay. We glaze with Amaco Led free liquid glaze. F series. It says that it is safe on dish ware. Does anyone know this brand or know if it is safe for tanks?


Usually if it's food safe, it's aquarium safe, but I'm not familiar with that particular brand of glaze.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks, also, what is the minimum size that I can make a tube like structure (width). Someone sassy is coloring up a little, at least she doesn't have stress stripes anymore. She is super cute and loves playing in her filter, which is apparently ok because it is by the forest.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Someone has a proper greeting and some sassy ness to share with you all. This is a picture where you can actually see her colors pretty ok, and it's not directly under the light


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Yay! I'm happy for you and your sassy little fish!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> Ok, thanks, also, what is the minimum size that I can make a tube like structure (width). Someone sassy is coloring up a little, at least she doesn't have stress stripes anymore. She is super cute and loves playing in her filter, which is apparently ok because it is by the forest.


You'll want it to be wide enough that she can swim through it easily and not get stuck, I don't know what that would be, but I do know that some bettas have weird obsessions with small holes *coughs* Merlin *cough, cough*.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

ok, thank you. Would an inch in diamerter be good then? or do they need more room to turn around. She likes the small areas, but I don't know how she will do with being in a tube, I have yet to see her use her rock cave


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> ok, thank you. Would an inch in diamerter be good then? or do they need more room to turn around. She likes the small areas, but I don't know how she will do with being in a tube, I have yet to see her use her rock cave


I'd make it big enough for her to turn around in.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like she's coloring up a bit! ^.^


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

ok, thanks for the help, and yes she is coloring up beautifuly. 

You should see her in the light, she is gorgous. She is really grumpy in the morning when I wake her up earlier than she'd like because if I didn't, my plants wouldn't get enough light. (I have to turn it on at about 6:30 in the morning because I leave ten minutes later for school and don't get back home until 6:40). But she is eating like a pig and loves the floating plants. She is getting bolder about the large open space, but still spends most of her time in the plants and on the sides of the tank. It was so cute this morning. I put her pellets in and they floated towards the filter, which shot them down, and then they floated back up. She chased them through the filter, back down, and up again. When she caught it, she would spit it out so she could play again. Eventually she did eat them, but it was so cute


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

She must be the most adorable thing! <3


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

im just so happy you finally got your fish! I can't wait to see how she grows


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Her colors are beautiful!! 
That picture scared me, I thought she was floating upside down lol.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Hahahaaaaaa, no, she is floating right ways up 

She really is quite adorable. Today is the first day she greeted me this evening. She is so cute, I love her


----------



## carolina48 (May 1, 2014)

Hi BlueLacee! Make sure you take into account shrinkage when making your pottery. The clay I use usually shrinks about 10% and I'm always surprised at what a difference that makes.

I made this betta house for my betta, Cilantro, last night. I'm really hoping it will cooperate and not shrink too much, but I tried to make the holes as big as possible to take that into account.








Cilantro (the fin biting is a work in progress, ugh!)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Awsome, I didn't think about that. Thank you for the advice. I cannot wait to get to art tomarrow


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

No we have a name. Introducing Blue Mist Spirea, or Spirea for short. Or Blue Miss as s nickname so far. We had a morning photo shoot is morning, but I just go around to posting them, and will probibly get interrupted by a very social girl who is getting used to space.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So is morning...


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So I don't know about you guys, but someone does not like mornings


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I like her name! ^_^ How do you pronounce Spirea?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Spy-ree-u


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks, that's really interesting! I've never heard that name before.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

It's a plant that lots of people have here. I have loved the name for a while, and it fits her perfectly


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Man the anachris is growing fast, and someone is becoming much more social


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She has really colored up (pics don't do justice) and is a active little pig. I love her.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

But then at the same time, her fins are red, which is sort of shown on this pic, but not really. She is really pretty. She has turquoise scales, blue fin tips all all, red interior of her fins, but her tail is filled with red streaked with turquoise


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I can't wait to see her when she fully colors up! C:


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

She's getting really pretty!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Look who finally discovered her cave


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Cute!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes she is very cute, although she has problems with the concept of eating. Eat it on the surface, no, chace it to the bottom as it sinks, eat half, and then go beg some more. She is very silly


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Well someone has given up on the idea of eating at all and is oblivious to the fact that there is even food in the tank. She just swims through the tank DODGING the food, so she knows it there. I havnt seen her eat in a few days, even if I put it in front of her face, leave the room, make it sink, push it around... Any advice or help?


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

She'll eat when she's hungry... if you've seen her eat since you've had her, she's good for like a month...


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Have you tested the water lately? What is your water change schedule?


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

You could try soaking the pellets in some garlic. I believe that's supposed to make food more appetizing.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't have a test kit YET, but I do a 50% every week. If it keeps up I'll try the garlic idea (and also because it will be a few days before we go to the city to shop for food)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, I'm glad you got her. Do you think she has fish tb. About clay: will sculptey premium metallics work? It is oven bake clay.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

A. What is tb
B. Yes, it's sculpy

Someone has colored up beautifully


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She is so cute and her personality has really flared


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Omg so beautiful <3


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I know, I was just looking back at the first picture I got of her and she has changed so much,npersonalith wise too


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Look at her! She's changed so much! <3


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow! You are doing a wonderful job with her  She is a pretty one!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, she is so fun. She is so funny though, she loves water changes


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Hahaha, she is making me laugh out loud, and my brother is giving me a weird look. What, it's not unusual?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, quite unusual. xD


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Changed the filter Carthage today (noat to self, practice this, I got the carbon rocks all over my dresser and floor). Spirea is doing amazing, and is always so curious as to what I am doing. She is very active and loves zooming across the tank


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, so I've noticed this for weeks (since the first water change) but after today's, it got to a point where I had to do something about it. My heater is a petco brand submersible aquarium heater for up to a 15g and when I add the new water and the temp drops, it has to heat it back up again. Today by heater red as roughly an 83* when it is supposedly set to 78* (it's rough because it is a stick on and it was a blue/teal at 82* meaning that it is a little above that temp. I'm watching it carefully, and Spirea is doing woundedful, I'm just wondering if anyone else has observed this.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And a photo shoot


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She is doing amazing and is like a compleatly different fish


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I will probibly use this angle alot beacuse of the lighting.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And just a little taste of what her favroit pass time is, along with swimbing in her plants and cave, playing in the filter flow, and stalling me


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! She has changed so much! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

She has a very cute face. I'm glad you have her and she's doing well!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so glad she's doing so great! ^_^


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And it's finally over, I never have to go back to Him again!!!! I am finally free to live my life to the fullest without the fear, dread, and what-ifs!!!! I'm so happy right now I could scream!!!! No contact and no strings attacked!!!! Four years, 4 police, 6 councilors, 3 social service people, 1 atterny of state, 3 stunning recordings I risked my life to get, gallons of tears, and countless other things... I am finally free!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm so happy for you and your little girl BlueLacee<3 this is a great example of 'It Gets Better.'  I'm truly happy and I know you've been going through this for a long time, your girl is finally to a great home with a person who will always love her, and you're free. Good job Blue. c:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks. It's been super tough, but I made it through. Now I can move on to better things and a full life if adventure. 

Anyway, I'm super bummed that I was not in the city for the $1/gal sale  I've really been wanting another. I even have a list of names to go with all sorts of appearances. My fav is a CT Cambodian female I'd name Bee Balm or just Bee. One can wish...


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

I think the sale's going on for two weeks, if you're able to make it to a Petco at any point during that period?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Maybe, but I heard people talking about one over the weekend. I hope it's in two weeks because I may or may not be able to go. It's times like this that I hate living in a small town (500 people in a ranching community/ 1500 people in festival/skiing town)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Hopefully, but who knows between the chaos of life and money (I have to go to "town" to get some and it doesn't look like I will anytime soon)


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw :/

Hopefully the 2 week thing is true, I thought I missed the sale.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so happy you're finally free! You have your fish and those troubles are finally over! ^_^


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I might be starting a sorority (very slowly) if I can get my mom to let me get a 20g at the $1/g sale (I'm asking when she wakes up from her nap). I helped her at her work today so I have money  . It will be a slow process, and I will get the 20g set up and divided first. Then Spirea will be moving into one of the sections and I will use my 5g that she is currently in as a quarantine. After I have all the girls (I'm thinking about 7 so if the sorority doesn't work out or they have problems, I can divide it and each girl will have a lot of space) I'll take them all out of the 20g, along with the dividers, change it all up, add more, and then add them all in (shyest to aggressiveness). I'll be waiting untill either next summer or one of the 2 week long breaks (x-mas/New Years and Easter/spring) so I can supervise. I've been doing reaserching and dreaming for a while and am compleatly aware that it might crash and burn, but I am prepared for that, and I will have my 5g for a girl who doesn't do well in the sorority or a divided situation. So, let me know what you think about my plan/ number of girls, as well as wish me luck. I'll be keeping you posted.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe it is going through the 8th  I picked up a 20L, 20H, and 40B while there. I definitely recommend the 20L for bettas as they prefer shallower, but with more surface area.

Additionally there is a "free"/rebate for an accompanying filter, but the Petcos DO sell out, so you may wish to call ahead of time.

If you're doing 7 girls, I'd recommend trying to decently plant the tank (and being sure you have a light that can facilitate plant growth, as well...) to keep ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates in check moreso than just water changes/testing does. There is a lot of super easy to grow plants, but the ones I have kept with little hassle are Argentinian Sword & Hygrophila Compacta. Water Wisteria, and Anubias Nana (do not plant rhizome under substrate) is also good. 

The compacta also grows beautiful giant leaves that all of my boys love to lay on.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha I'm doing a sorority too!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, I talked to my mom, and I'm not. There is not enough time and room and I'm not allowed to fill my room with tanks. I understand where she is coming from, but it's still sad. But when I move out... I think my mom knows about the betta bug


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

xD I'm afraid for when I move out. But aww :v that sucks. :c


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I already moved out of my parents house into an apartment (im still in college though) and lets just say I started with one 2.5 gallon tank heated but no filter with a tiny little VT female. and now 1 year later, I have three 2.5 gallon tanks, heated and filtered. The next step is to plant live plants in them. Then upgrade them all to at least 5.5 gallon tanks. 

i think its official. I caught the bug. 

My VT females 1 year bday is next month and Im already picking out presents.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha, are they presents for her or an excuse for you to go to the store and look?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So yesterday I knoticed that my water was foggy, but when I reached inside my tank, it was actually a fine film on the tank walls. It feels like raw eggs. I have just done a large water change (down to the gravel, and am waiting for Spirea to acclimate). It is not as good as I want but in have already gone through 20g. I'll be going another on the weekend. It also gave me a way to get rid of these tiny white worms that I knoticed after my water change last weekend. And since Spi was outside her tank, I took the Liberty of taking a picture with good light. :-D I shows her fins perfectly, and there are other pictures that show her body perfectly that I took a whole ago. I also took the chance to rearrange a little. I'll post a picture once he water settles and she is back in her tank.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

She's turned into such a beauty!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I know, and her personality is as beutiful


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I love her fin color! It reminds me a bit of flames, but maybe that's just because the picture is upside-down, haha.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG, I just was watching her and realized how huge she is. I tried to measure her but a ruler is aCause for all fins to flare and to stay about 6 inches away at all times. From eyes to beginning of tail, she is over an inch, at a distance of 6 inches. She has grown so much since I got her, and her fins have filled out so much


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

She's just one of the most beautiful females I've seen, I'm so glad you have her and I'm so glad she's finally made it home, with you.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

How is she doing? I've been thinking about her lately


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, life has been busy. She is amazing, still growing in size and personality. She is huge, although I have yet to get a measurement. I'm so glad that I have her and am glad that everything worked out.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Awe her color is so beautiful <3 glad that you have her and that she is doing good!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

She's literally breathtaking every time I see her c:.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm glad you think so, even through the terrible quality upside down pictures. I love her


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG, Spi just gave me the largest heart attack ever!!! I went to feed her and she was lying on the gravel, not moving, which is highly unusual for her. I looked closser at her, and still nothing, no gill movement or anything that I can see. I sprinkled a little food on the water (just barely enough to get a disturbance) and she "wakes up" moves around and starts begging and being social. I gave her more food to get her normal amount and she gobbled it up like always. After other chores, I inspected her more closely and there is nothing. No growths or abnormal bumps. No fuzz or abnormal "glitter". No nothing. I think she is ok, but since I'm home I'll be keeping an extra close eye on her. If it happens again/ something else that worries me, I will fill out the illness question air, but until then I see no need to worry for no reason. But I will keep an eye on her. God she sacred me so badly.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

awwwwww naughty girl.

Honestly, she was probably sleeping. My boy Perry likes to do the same thing. Lay at the bottom and not move and then all the sudden wake and swim around and look at me like "what mommy? i was just taking a nap."


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

xD I know the feeling-when you have like 10 fish-they're bound to give you a scare lol.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Yha, after some reaserching I came to that conclusion, but it's still not ok


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm seriously considering getting a snail. I just did my weekly waters change, and it endd up almost being a 100% beacuse of all the blue/green algee. Like thick strings of it. It's all better now, but Spi hated being out of her tank during the water change. She is the only fish I've ever herd of who LIKES water changes and plays in all the currents


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

How long do you have your light on (or is the tank in direct sunlight)? I find that the snails don't do much to help algae control. Keeping nitrogen levels under control and light on 8 hours or less does help a lot.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

The light may be the problem. It's been on a lot because I have live plants and my tank is away from a NORTH facing window. I have baby brother (will have) really soon and so we've been shooting down to the city every few days for one reason on another. I also just got my wisdom teeth out and we spent some time in the city with my grandma. If you couldn't read that and keep track of it all, I've been away from home a lot lately and have been leaving the light on for the Benifit of my plants. 

I'm going away (again) early Tomarrow morning (Tuesday). I may or may not be back Wednesday, thrusday, or Friday (depending on my little brothers who dosent want to face the world). Should I leave the light on/off?


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I would get a timer that you plug the light into. Then you won't need to worry about turning it on and off. You should be able to get one at Walmart or a store like that, or on Amazon, here's a pack of two for $9 (this is the kind I use). http://www.amazon.com/Woods-50006-Indoor-24-Hour-Mechanical/dp/B006LYHED0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409625961&sr=8-1&keywords=light+timer 

For the next few days I guess I'd leave it on, I don't think your plants will like it off for that long.

http://www.amazon.com/Woods-50006-I...F8&qid=1409625961&sr=8-1&keywords=light+timer


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, I havnt been on in ages, but everything is good here. Spirea is big and beautiful as always and is the cutest thing when it comes to playing with her filter and bubble. I have yet to get to the store to pick up the timer and more filters, possibly some new plants/decor and maybe a new little someone (you never know). But I will soon. I have a cute little brother who is almost 3 weeks old and is the cutest thing in the world, especially in his green dinosaur footzies. You get a picture, please ignore the algee, I'm still working on it (slurping all I can out with every water change). One day when I have time I'll rip it all apart and get rid of it all, but life has been insane lately.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I love your background! Great idea.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, I want to compleatly redo my tank soon though, after I get a timer. It's all bugging me, but she loves it all. She is so cute


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Nooooooo!!! I had this whole thing typed out for you guys, but then it died because uploading took so long. Let's try this again. 

During my weekly water change, e decided that it would be a great idea to take almost everything out, stir the gravel around, and turkey baster about seven gallons of water. Genius right? It actually wasn't so bad, exept for the special issue I had when I lost the filter cord behind my dresser (nightmare to get back out) and had water temp problems. I had check the temp of my tap water so it was room temp, then someone decided to take a shower, so it got cold. I countered this with warmer water, and am now waiting for my tank to cool off from an 87*. Spirea gets a remodel, and was looking and wiggling the whole time I was doing it. Nothing is new in the tank, it's just all moved around. The big rocks are stuck in two inches of gravel, so I don't think they will go any where, but if it concerns you, just let me know. I'm still waiting for the water to cool down enough to acclimate Spi back in, and then Il let you know what she thinks. When she was younger, a pieces of gravel being out of place was a big deal (she is like my horse  ) but now she gets exited about change. Silly girl. Now, let's see if this picture will work now. 

Edit: so it has failed a fifth time, so you get get words for now. I'll try and post a picture later, if I remember.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

87 is actually fine for a betta. so I would add her right away once the tank is ready. Just acclimate her and you'll be fine.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She's in, and has been for a while, but is not to keen on the remodel. Mainly she is sticking up in the ancharibis (or how ever it is spelled). Strange little girl. Let's see if I can share a pic now.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Upside down, of course. But she is the little blob between the heater and filter


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Heyyyy  its been awhile since we've heard from you. How's your girl doing?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I know, and I'm sorry. I keep meaning to get on, but then school and life happened. 

Spirea is amazing, happy, health, and beautiful. My plants have taken a major digger and are almost all dead, and I cannot figure out why. I'm going to the store today and hopefully getting more. Since its break, I'm also hopping to rip my entire tank apart, redecorate, and replant. I'm staying at my grandma's house in the city, so when i get hoome I'll post pics of Spi, and when her tank is done I'll post more pictures. I'm so happy I have time to come one and see everyone.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I remodled Spi's tank, but I'm going to the pet store tomarow for fertilizer, new plants, and possibly some drift wood, so after its all ink ill add more pictures. Here is Spi exploring her tank.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh, I love that stonehenge-type structure. What a great idea! Did you silicone/glue them together so they don't fall off, that's the one thing that would scare me about it. 
I love re-creating my fish tanks now and then too. And I think it benefits the fish also having to figure things out again.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you, and no (even though I keep meaning to, but never have the tome or supplies). But my rocks are spesifically chosen/ placed so they cannot move. If it wiggles, it's out. The rocks are all in 2" of gravle. It still worries me though, but then again Spi dosent really go near the rocks, she hangs around the filter and heater (her 2 favorite sleeping places are behind the filter, and on top of her heater).


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So, I messed up. For what ever reason, I th it would be a great idea for my brother to give me his poor neglected Betta for Xmas. About a second after sending the idea, I realized I was not set up for another. No spare tank, it cannot share a tank with Spi off the bat, and what not. If it was a girl, I could float it in a jar for a week or so (school starts again in a week and a half and I would need to change the jar water at least 2 times a day). I tried to tell my brother no, it was a bad idea, but he may be bringing it in two weeks time. What a mess I got my self into


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I wouldn't even float the jar in the tank as that could stress both of them out. 

In a pinch you can get a Pet Keeper/Kritter Keeper from Petco/Petsmart. The 3 gallon size is $13. Then you just need a few plants, some gravel and a heater. If you can order online the Hydro Theo Heater is $14 on dr Foster and smith's website, you'd need the 25watt size. And the gravel and plant would be another like $10-$15. Gravel is super cheap and Petco sells a pack of 3 silk plants for $10. So at most this would cost at most $45.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I was thinking about that right after I posted, but IF this fish shows up, I will have no warning. It will be a "oh hi, I know it's 8:00 am, we are at school, won't get home until 6:30 pm, but here's a fish for xmas". IF it happens, I can probably make a sleeve from acrylic yarn (I read on this forum its aquarium safe) to block their view. But who knows what will happen.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I finally got to Petco today, and got a small and medium Anchibus, 1 medium wisteria, a miss ball, and API Leaf Zone. i will be remodeling tomorrow. All (exept the moss ball for obvious reasons) are gel grown, and not ionly because of a recommendation, but the non-gel stock is 2 species and some Bambi, which all looked rotten. I also didn't get the drift wood I wanres, there were only two pieces and the looked loke try had just been split from a branch. Flat as a platter with no excitement. 

Now, the Berta's they had were stunning. Golds, dragons, rose tails, Dalmatians, butterfly's, musters gasses... Even a dragon scale, with a little grizzle, and EE. Those guys broke my heart they were so stunning, but none came home. There were about 8 females, and one was my dream betta Bee Balm (ct Cambodia). But I sady have no room, no quarantine, and a BAN on any more tanks. I'm crying over the beauties I had to leave behind. There were also 6 babies, and one was my ct Cambodia. :.(


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

There was also one of those old men who gives you the feeling and respect that he has been everywhere and done everything who works there. He was correcting a lady and her 7 years old son about bettas. And was advising this and that, and you could tell he knew his stuff and loves his job.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I love the knowledgeable old guys who've been in the hobby for years and years... much better than that young little **** who works at my LFS, who has a degree in Marine Biology, but hardly knows diddly other than the basics about keeping freshwater species.

Seriously, all he says is 'Yeah, right.' to my questions... or some other deflective garbage about that.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I think that's because all these people are "book smart" and have no working knowledge of the actual field they studied for. Especially seeing as they work at a pet store instead of an aquarium. >.>


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Help!!! I need help!!! I was at Walmart getting filters and there is this gorgeous girl, peach with pearl dragon scales and the cute little dragon scale marking on her head!!! There is nothing physically wrong with her and she is stunning and very active!! Issue is that I am not allowed to have anymore tanks!! Tanks, but not fish. I'm at my grandma's for a while, but have some stuff. All I would need to do is go to a dollar store/ petco and get a really cheap temporary home (temporary home, not tank), heater, and water conditioner. Then I could get her and qurintine her here, and then I could divide Spirea's tank and all would be good!!! My grandma is trying to talk me out of it, but she has blue eyes!!! And is super cute!!! And I think I'm in love!!! I need her!!! However, I really need to have someone talk me out of this, but I really want someone to talk me INTO it!!! It's possible, I could do it, I want to do it... Should I do it?!?! Help!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't really need this inncredibly cute, beautiful, amazing little fish... Do I?


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Aw she's a cutie :3 (I think its a she?)
I would get her/him x3


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She, and I really really want her, but I don't know. I'm arguing with want vs the semi-rational side (ok, maybe it's more like the annyin side who wants to to be good but gets in the way)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

And a thread almost just broke my rational side. There was a girl who looked like she could by this girls sister. Gaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw on another thread that you only have a 5 gallon tank. Personally I would not divide a tank that is anything smaller than 10 gallons. This gives your fish a lot of space and there is plenty of room for equipment. I divide 10 gallons into 3 sections, with the middle section being just big enough to fit the filter and heater. The small middle section also serves as a barrier between your two fish so they cannot see each other but also there is a "safe zone" in case one makes it past the divider. Its super common for fish to make it past the divider and females are usually more aggressive than males. This means if one of your fish gets pasted the divider than one or both of them can get hurt. 

Another thing you have to consider is if one of your fish gets sick. If one gets sick then you must separate her and put her in a QT tank. The tank must also be heated. This tank can be a plastic tub. However, you said that you are not allowed anymore tanks. This means you cannot have a QT tank. You cannot have a divided tank without a QT tank. 

Also your first Sapphire has had her tank all to herself for all of this time. She may become aggressive and really stressed if you suddenly divide her tank. Imagine if you have a house and then one day you woke up and half of it was gone. 

It seems like that right now you are not in the place to get another fish. I know you care a lot the fish you have and you are a good fish owner. I understand that you love the fish in the store (which actually is not a dragon scale at all) but you would not be giving her the best situation.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I know, and dispite what half of me is thinking,I thank you for being the voice of reason. Gaaa!!!

I thought dragon scales had thicker scales (which is true around her head) and a "blaze" of the under color on their back. For my own knowledge, what am I missing in my image of them?

Again, thank you for being the voice of reason, despite how badly I want her.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I know that if Spi was here, she would probibly sass me to oblivion because I have not updated you guys on her...

She is doing really good, and is as sassy as ever. Spi never is still, and still loves playing in her filter outflow. I got two anchibus plants a while back (which are doing well) and Spi is compleatly indifferent to them. Her favroite place to sleep is either behind her filter (where I am terrified she will get stuck behind one day) and under the heater. She is such a little pig though!!! She begs everything I come into the room and does a little "look how cute I am, feed me now" dance. Despite what she says, she is getting two meals a day and burns them off quickly. There is no danger of 
that fish ever getting fat.

I just realized that she is over two years old!!! And I've had her for over a year!!! Remember back to when I was struggling to get her and make thins right and all the manure she both had to go through?! She is an amazing little fish!!!

But what off i broke the one tank rule? My grandma has a consignment friend who we are going to see tomarow who might have a tank, so if I broke the one tank rule it might work! 

Nope, vice of reason. One tank rule. Cannot happen. But what if? Nope, not happening, my mom would kill me. One tank rule,not happening. Voice of reason... Gaaaa


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

If your family will allow you to have another tank then I would get her. But please make sure you can afford all the things she needs. I would not want you to be in a bad position with your family so if you think it will cause problems then I would not get her.

and yes dragon scales have thicker scales but they must cover her whole body and they are also opaque. Her scales do not look that opaque or thick in the photos your provided. She is gorgeous but i hesitate to call her a dragon scale. Petco and Walmart don't exactly know what a dragon scale is for the most part and mis label them all the time.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for everything, and I'll update you guys if something happens. Despite the rule, I don't think it will be to bad if it happens, my family are heavy animals lovers/ rescuers. My mom once brought home a dog in similar conditions to this so...


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

thats good to know  

maybe talk to your mom about it? Clearly you are responsible and care for the fish you currently have. She might be willing to let you get another.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

It didn't work out. I went act there to get her today and she was dead. Stone cold dead. It's really sad, heartbreaking almost. But i don't get it, she was so active and healthy (even more active than Spi) yesterday and now she is gone. SIP my beautiful little girl. 

We went to PetCo, and browsed there, but no true heart stealers (which is probibly a good thing). There were three boys that were stunning (large flashy delta with a iridescent body and royal red fins, a salamander elephant ear, and a Cambodia EE). Stunning, but not heart stealing. But the whole PetCo expierence pissed me off. Sick, terrible, neglected, sad bettas shuffled to the top and bottom of the shelves with the flashy and healthy ones placed frount and center. Three were dead, and many had Fin rot, velvet, and were super stressed. There were a few boys who were so stressed they had almost eaten their entire tail off (and some EE who ate a large portion of their ears). Then there was a little Hispanic girl and her dad. You know the tinny on tanks that hold half a drop and have a divider with bareley enough room for one to turn around, much less two? Yah... Thank goodness she was short and cpuldnt see the flashy ones who someone would be able to provide a beautiful bettafish.com certified home for them. I'm still so pissed off about it. Actually, I'm pissed off in general about my whole fish expierence today. I must now go find heartwarming stories of fish who made it to a loving home to make it all better.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Soon sorry, but I have been to busy to sit down all summer. I finally had a long moment (1 1/2 hr) and I compleatly ripped Spi's tank apart and gave it a huge cleaning, as well as redoing the decor. It was discussing what there was in there that I couldn't see, but it is all better now


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

It looks really nice!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I am super sorry that I haven't been on in the longest time. Life has been crazy with this being my last year in high school, one of my horses was a mile from my house all summer, crazy landscaping, and work. Between it all, I have had zero time, but hopefully I will be on a little more now that things have sort of quieted down. 

Sadly, Spi passed away yesterday, but I am so glad that I was able to give her a nice life after all the battling that I went through to get her home. 

I am going to the city this weekend, and am looking to restock (after cleaning). Please check out my thread ASAP
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6944737#post6944737


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I got my new guys yesterday, and they are super cute and active. My baby brother won't stop babbling and pointing about them. I have a new heater (mine was spotty and it might have contributed to Spi's death, along with her having a long hard life). I also got two new plants as well. 

I'm still working on names, but I'll list off my ideas:
Red and yellow: Fíli (as in LOTR)
Yellow speckled: Kíli (also LOTR)
Black: Thorin, or Charlie (as in Charlie Chapmen, he has a mustache!!'


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So the black one has officially been named Charlie, but I'm still looking for names for the other two. Feel free to throw some out for me


----------

